# Netbeans GUI Builder (Matisse) und erstellen von JPopupMenu



## KlausMaier (6. Jul 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich verwende z.Z. den GUI Builder der bei Netbeans dabei ist. Genial finde ich ihn, vorallem weil man viel Zeit spart.

Eins verstehe ich jedoch noch nicht im Builder und hoffe auf eure Wissen und eure Hilfe.

Wie erstelle ich damit ein vollständiges JPopupMenu mit Einträgen?

Wenn ich JPopupMenu als Swing Menu auswähle und reinklicke in die Oberfläche, erstellt er mir zwar eine Instanz von einem JPopupmenu aber ich kann weder eine Interaktion einbauen noch dem Menü Einträge zufügen.

Kann mir da jemand eventuell weiterhelfen?



Danke euch & grüße
Klaus


----------



## André Uhres (15. Jul 2007)

KlausMaier hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..Wenn ich JPopupMenu als Swing Menu auswähle und reinklicke in die Oberfläche,
> erstellt er mir zwar eine Instanz von einem JPopupmenu aber ich kann
> weder eine Interaktion einbauen noch dem Menü Einträge zufügen..


Die Komponente siehst du im Inspector unter "Other Components".  
Dort kannst du durch Rechtsklick auf die Komponenten Menü Einträge und Events hinzufügen.


----------

